# Cash Bond Requirements



## jar546 (Feb 24, 2020)

Under what circumstances does the building department (not planning or development) require a cash bond in your area?


----------



## e hilton (Feb 24, 2020)

To guarantee landscaping survives the first 12 months.  To guarantee that any temporary work in the highway right of way is completed.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 24, 2020)

In my experience, bonds for landscaping would be under zoning and highway would be state.


----------



## ICE (Feb 24, 2020)

Grading.


----------



## tmurray (Feb 25, 2020)

We require it on all new construction for main buildings on a lot. The deposit is refunded once they have complied with their conditions of the building permit (ie: mandatory inspections completed, debris has been cleaned up, etc.). 

Accessory buildings are typically exempt.


----------



## e hilton (Feb 25, 2020)

I remember building a branch bank in charlottesville about 15 yrs ago.  Tough town to get a permit, took almost a year for that.  They required a cash bond for something. Paid and forgot.   A year later they contacted us ... do you want your money back?   Ok, fill out this form.  And they gave it back with interest.


----------



## JCraver (Feb 25, 2020)

Rarely.  If there's City money involved, or if the developer is adding streets, sidewalks, utilities, etc. that will at some point be transferred to the City then a bond and development agreement is required, but other than that, never.

We do require a deposit for work in the right of way (tearing up streets and/or sidewalks for water/sewer line replacement, mostly) that we return upon completion as long as Public Works is happy with the work, but that's not really a bond.

In case it makes a difference in what you're looking for with the answers - our building dept. is combined with planning, zoning, and code enforcement (and some other things nobody else wants to do....).


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 25, 2020)

All contractors working within the public ROW are required to be bonded
The building department will allowing bonding of non-life safety items to complete the project that can't be completed due to weather or other unforeseen circumstances. This allows the owner to move in and operate without having a project 100% complete. Most weather related items are paving and landscaping. We did one for siding on a large commercial project but the contractor let us know that his siding was on back order months before it was scheduled to be installed


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 25, 2020)

Work in the public way: sewer, driveways, sidewalks


----------



## fatboy (Feb 25, 2020)

Our Building Inspection Division does not do ANY bonds. If there is one required for infrastructure or landscaping it goes through our Planning Division, or Engineering Development Review Division.


----------

